# Bringing Her Home Saturday



## TINGS (Jul 1, 2011)

Outty 1000- Wanted the black model but couldn't beat the price on the Demo they had. Will see how she does against all the PoPos i ride with :nutkick:


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Good looking ride man need to break her in good haha


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice...Congrats!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

CONGRATS!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That yellow is just dying to be covered in mud. Get out there and get some pictures.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats, you'll love it.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Good job man! Glad you finally grew a pair and stopped stuffing your wallet full of money! You'll never keep up with my popo...cute hand guards 2:haha: ill buy the beer for the ride to get it saturday!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats man, you'll love it for sure. - In the long run, you'll be happier with it NOT being black. The black plastics really show scuffs & scratches; 10x worse than most other colors.


----------



## TINGS (Jul 1, 2011)

It does make a good looking Iowa Hawkeye quad! :rockn:


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice ride!! My buddy was back and forth between the 1000 and the 800, ended up going with the 800 because of the stock height tire clearance was a lil better. I love the sound of a Outty!!


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

I went with TINGS yesterday when he picked up that beast of a bike! I think i needed a change of underwear after flicking that throttle! that bike is studpid powerful...hopefully it will be reliable and easy to mod up! Now I might have to get a 1000 renegade to keep up with him


I slipped a blue label in on the seat!


----------

